# throwin' in the surf



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I walked along the lip today in Walton Co Fish were on the move every where, very close to shore.

I saw single Reds, school of Pompano, Spanish, and huge schools and single Jack Crevelle. 

The only bite I could muster was out of the Spanish, had lots of Pomps chase without committing. The Jacks just seem to be on a mission. I threw all in , several patterns and could not even get a look :001_huh:. Any clues on why Jacks would not bite? A couple of the schools were in the hundreds :yes:. They were as big as the Jack in the last post :yes:!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

We found a big school of jacks on the beach today. They fired up but did not commit to the fly. I switched to a big popper and they never looked twice at it. Baz was up the beach so I yelled at him to turn around as they ran by him. He threw on them as did his client. No bites. 

Feel better?

We got one on a jig, but I don't like to admit to there being jigs anywhere near me. 

The redfish have humbled me beyond words this week. I am 0 for 1000 on them too.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

timeflies;2766378
Feel better?
We got one on a jig said:


> Not much :no: but thanks.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

What did you throw at them? They have been on the picky side over here too, but big and bright chartreuse flies have gotten eats.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*When they won't bite--*

Fast is best. Bring your line tight with the tip pointed at the fly then make a long strip as you move your rod as far back as possible. Yeah, hook sets aren't easy this way but I get bit more often than any other way.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks guys, doesn't look to good for today, surf is ruff . 

I threw a bunch of stuff into them including a Snook fly called 
"Norm’s Crystal Schminnow" in white and chartreuse, gummy minnows, Clouser's and some home made concoction. I'll have to give Captken's strip a try when I get another go at 'em. I want one on the fly bad!!


----------

